# $400 Budget, AVR Recommendations Needed



## BadNewsBeards (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello all, first and foremost thank you in advance for any help you guys give. I've come here before for help and you guys are always awesome. I had a Onkyo RC360 AVR which just stopped outputting sound a few weeks after the 2 year warranty ended. Given that this is my second broken Onkyo I'm not looking forward to shopping that brand again. I have $400 to spend but $300-$350 is my ideal number. To go over $350 I would really have to fall in love. I don't necessarily need any bells and whistles though wifi would be nice but not necessary. The receiver must be able to handle 3D as well. Again, 7.1 or 7.2 is my preference in case I decide to add on but 5.1 is perfectly suitable. Lastly, I have about $100 in Best Buy gift card so it would be a huge plus if I could purchase the receiver at a Best Buy or their website. Now onto my current speaker setup:

I have Klipsch Synergy F-30's for my mains
Klipsch Synergy C-20 for the center
Two floorstanding speakers as my rears from the now defuct company Yambekah

The two AVR's I'm currently eyeing most are the Yamahah 675 and the Pioneer VSX1123.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Have a look at the Denon outlet.  New models are on the way, so these are discounted, great deals. The X2000 hits your price.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Pioneer is Onkyo now, but I digress. And I agree with gazoink on the Denon. I prefer to use A4L however since they have that 5 year extended warranty for $50. That's a deal!

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/denavrx2000/denon-avr-x2000-7.1-ch-4k-ultra-hd-networking-receiver-w/airplay/1.html#!warranties

Total cost is $400, but you get free shipping & the warranty.


----------



## BadNewsBeards (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B7...00_QL40&qid=1403960073&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_ou guys are awesome. Thanks for chiming Iin with all your suggestions. I had not known about pioneer becoming onkyo so thanks for that as well. The x2000 seems to be the hot reccomendation. I can get the pioneer 1123 open box at best buy for $320 and the yamaha 675 open box for $330. I have no problem spending more to get the x2000 i just dont know what the benefits are since im not too well versed in the realm of avrs. So I guess my next question is what makes the x2000 worth the extra cash?

EDIT: Sorry to add more to the mix but it looks like i can also snag a denon ARV-E400 for $260 open box which seems like a steal. A reviewer on amazon compared it to the x2000 with less features.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I assume you're using your Klipsch's for some music listening as well as HT. The Denon has Audyssey XT32 which will correct for your in-room responce. For now, it's the best room correction sofware & you will truely appreciate it with those horns. It is the minimun requirement for me.


----------



## BadNewsBeards (Jun 20, 2012)

Tonto, you're awesome! Thanks for all your help today. I went ahead and decided to get a new x 2000 price matched to 399 at best buy so i can use up these gift cards. I can't wait to get this all set up, I've been using the tv speakers for over a month now and it's killing me.

A special thanks to gazoink as well for helping reaffirm the decision of denon x2000. As always everyone on this board is incredibly awesome. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Your very welcome, hope you enjoy the new toy! 

That was pretty shrewd, geting BB to price match. I did not know the did that.

Let us know what you think.


----------

